# I love you, Zoe



## jang (May 1, 2011)

*
As some of you may know from my other thread..my girl Zoe..we have had some very serious health problems...Zoe passed today..What I want to say is she was my first really great dog..She was a Chi mix and the sweetest dog ever..Though she would bite if you messed with her space...She was also such a people ****..Whoever would be staying at the house or to evers house we went, she slept with them...always dumped me for someone else...We have traveled a lot and she was the best travel companion ever...i loved her sweet self with all my heart ,,Another thing with Zoe is she never needed to be leashed...She always stayed by me wherever we went..(unless she saw another person, then the **** Zoe kicked in)! She gave me so much joy in her few short years..10 to be specific...Releasing her today was the most peaceful thing I have ever experienced..I Just a side note I Iove you Zoe...forever in my heart...
Byw..I have no idea how to get out of this bold print...I don't know..Goodnight my sweet baby...love, mom
*


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you loved Zoe from all your previous posts. With time your heart won't hurt quite so much missing her and you will remember just the good times. She will be waiting on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge just for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad for you and for her that it was a peaceful passing. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Maybe Zoe has met my Mattie across the bridge, and they are running like the wind right now, free and happy and forever young. She will be waiting for you.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

O, Jan, 
I'm so very sorry! 

:rip: Zoe
Run free, baby girl! 

Kat


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Zoe


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, big hugs ;(


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Zoe sounded like such a sweet girl. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Rest In Peace sweet girl


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your little girl Zoey. while I have been blessed with dogs who have lived to be 12 and beyond its never enough.


----------

